# Game Bird Conditioner for Pigeons?



## adchiller (Oct 21, 2009)

I just found out that my local feedstore doesn't carry my usual pigeon feed anymore. Would non-medicated game bird conditioner work as well? Any thoughts appreciated

AD


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

During the breeding season and through the moult I use a turkey grower pellet mixed with grain. I like the turkey grower because of the 20% protien when feeding babies and growing those new feathers. Some I know just feed the pellets but I like to mix it. I hope this helps.

Walter


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Are any other pigeon people in your location???? Fancy??--Show??--Ask what they are feeding and where they get it. Chicken pellets will be ok also.How many birds you feeding?? Maybe just buy a sack of Peas-Corn-Milo-Wheat along with other grains and mix your own.
Not sure what Game Bird Condition has in it. It may be O K.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

I agree as long as you are not breeding,then layer pellets is better since its only 16% protein but if they are breeding or moulting then the game bird is better since it usually has 18% protein .. Im not sure why your birds are moulting thou since most birds moult end of july  I personally like to mix my feed half pellets and half grain


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

I just recently started using game bird mix, the birds eat it with no problem, although they eat the one they like first, then leave the oats and whatever pellets is there. Its 16% and the birds are doing good.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, it will be fine. That's what we try to get for our birds when we can't get to our normal pigeon mix. I think it's called Gamecock Conditioner. There's another kind, but I can't remember what it's called, or what is different about it  Has corn, pellets, and a few other small grains.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Gamebird feed is fine until you can find soemone who carries your usual feed.


----------



## adchiller (Oct 21, 2009)

Great. Thank you all for your replies!


----------

